# Writing: A Lonely World



## bekahaura (Aug 23, 2009)

Howdy Folks,

I'm a recent college graduate. I thought I was being practical in choosing journalism as my major. I'm laughing at myself now, I could be in the exact same position if I had chosen creative writing like I wanted to.

Eight months later, I'm still a waitress and bartender. I did apply to a few copyediting jobs, and other entry-level positions, but I gave up months ago. My father told me that applying online is useless in this economy, and I know that I have to literally get my foot in the door, but I'd rather have my foot in a slipper, at home. There's nothing better than spending a day in my pjs, coffee at one side, writing.

My friends don't understand why I'd rather be at home writing than going to the beach on a sunny day or going to a party. They are supportive and when they read my stories they say, "I liked it," or "It was good." Any good friend would I guess, but that doesn't help me.

Since school I've written a few stories, been rejected a lot, joined helium.com, and helped to start a literary magazine. I must admit that I came here to promote the magazine, but it would be nice to get to know some people that are more like me. Any other recluses out there that need an understanding ear, or in the case of this forum, eye?


----------



## Nickie (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi there, Bekah, and welcome to the forums. I guess I also feel best when I'm at home and earn my living by writing. Of course, I'm still working full time, but as from September 1st I'm cutting down on the hours I do and see what happens. I have a contract with an English company to write articles for them and I'm sure I can find other venues online (you just have to be patient and look everywhere). Next to that I've started a company of my own, so that I'm good with all the regulations that free entrerprises require in Belgium.


Nickie


----------



## ash somers (Aug 23, 2009)

hi and welcome to the forum, bekahaura
my ears don't work too flash because i'm half deaf ...
but my eyes work brilliantly, good luck with your endeavours


----------



## Peaches (Aug 24, 2009)

bekahaura said:


> My friends don't understand why I'd rather be at home writing than going to the beach on a sunny day or going to a party. They are supportive and when they read my stories they say, "I liked it," or "It was good." Any good friend would I guess, but that doesn't help me.



I know just how you feel :clown: I blew my whole summer on sleepless nights and the occasional fruitful chapter or two. But it was worth it, and that's what makes people scratch their heads. 

Welcome, as one newbie to another.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 27, 2009)

Hallo Bekahaura, welcome to the forum 

You are right writing is a lonely world, but hopefully this forum will reduce that a little


----------



## JosephB (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, I'm hardly a recluse -- I work at home, my wife's at home and we're home schooling -- so I've gotten used to writing with people around. Our house has a revolving door on it too. Always folks coming and going. I've got an office with a door -- but that never stops anyone. I could use a little of that solitude, believe me.

Anyway, welcome  - and I hope you post some of your writing.

Cheers.


----------



## Strotha (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## blackthorn (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey there, and welcome to the site!!


----------



## zadokomega (Sep 8, 2009)

" When I sit and write, I am master of the World. For one brief moment, I am God. I create reality."
                           Carlos Fuentes

" In my head I have a whole army of people asking to be let out...waiting for my orders."
             Anton Chekhov


----------

